# Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.



## zero334 (6. Februar 2016)

*Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Die Lüfter meiner H80i GT drehen auch bei nicht CPU auslastenden Dingen kurz in sehr hohe Drehzahlbereiche.
Ein Beispiel:
Ich öffne einen Ordner (dieser PC unter Win10 z. B.). Die Lüfter beginnen sofort Ihre Drehzahl in einen extrem unangenemen Bereich zu bringen nur um eine Sekunde später wieder auf die normale Drehzahl zu wechseln.
Die CPU-Auslastung habe ich nebenher mit dem Taskmanager überwacht. Die Auslastung liegt bei 0% - 1%. Ich sehe also keinen Grund, weshalb die Kühlung so aufdrehen sollte.

Bei Spielen zeigt sich ein ähnliches Bild.
Kühler drehen beim Start des Spiels sofort auf circa 90 %. Während dem Spielen bleibt aber alles leise (Temp liegt bei circa 35-40 °C).

Wäre super, wenn mir wer helfen könnte oder jemand eine Idee hat, woran dieses Verhalten liegen könnte.

Zu meinen Specs:
CPU: i7 6700k
RAM: 32GB DDR 4 3200 (habe es schon mit dem Standarttakt versucht -> keine Besserung)
CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
Lüfter: 
                Pull:    Corsair Air Series CO-9050017-RLED AF140 Leise Edition
                Push:  Beiliegender Lüfter der H80i GT

Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet.

Hier noch einige Bilder von den Punkten im Bios, die (wahrscheinlich) relevant sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls noch weitere Bilder / Infos benötigt werden, lasst es mich bitte wissen 

Vielen lieben Dank
zero334


----------



## Faxe007 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.*

Als Ursachen fallen mir ein:
1) Die Regler vom Mainboard spinnt gerade (BIOS default Settings sollten dann Abhilfe schaffen)
2) Du hast irgendeine Asus AISuite mit QFan Lüftersteuerung installiert und die funkt in die Lüftersteuerung mit rein.
3) Kühlkörper und CPU haben schlechten Kontakt (an einer Stelle fehlende Wärmeleitpaste oder zu dick aufgetragen oder die 4 Schrauben mit denen der Kühlkörper auf der CPU befestigt ist, sind ungleich festgezogen)


----------



## flx23 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.*

Morgen
ich gebe Faxe007 recht es könnte an de reglern liegen... diese scheinen neben der Temperatur auch die auslastung zu überwachen.  und beiner prozentual großen Änderung drehen sie die schon mal die Lüfter auf. da allerdings der sprung von 1% auf 2% cpu last  ein lastzuwachs von 100% ist konnte ich mir vorstellen das die da kurz durchdrehen...

was auch sein könnte, die Temperaturen werden falsch ausgelesen. mach doch mal in der asus suite den fan controller auf. bei mir (asus board für 1155 sockel) kann dort beobachten bei welchem punkt er gerade ist. dort gibt es auch 2 regler wie schnell der Lüfter auf Temperatur änderungen reagieren soll. schieb diese doch beide mal hoch dann würde eine fehlerhafte messung noch nicht so viel krach machen


----------



## zero334 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.*

Danke für die Tipps Ihr 2 

@ Faxe007
1) BIOS Settings habe ich reseted. Mit default BIOS Einstellungen drehen die Lüfter aber extrem laut deswegen hab ich sie wieder heruntergeregelt. -> Wieder das gleiche Problem. Vll mache ich was beim Einstellen der Lüfter falsch, kann das sein?
2) Die AiSuite hab ich nicht installiert. ( Bin aber gerade daran sie zu installieren für den Tipp von flx23 )
3) Hab auch nochmal den Kühlkörper abgenommen und neue Wärmeleitpaste (hauchdünn) aufgetragen. Schrauben vom Kühler hab ich über Kreuz und sehr gleichmäßig angezogen.

@ flx23
Ich habe mir gerade die AiSuite installiert. Nachdem ich auf "Lüfterabstimmung" gedrückt habe, wurde es um einiges besser.
Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, wie ich die Werte die bei der Lüfterabstimmung getroffen wurden in das Bios übernehmen kann damit ich nicht immer die AISuite laufen lassen muss..


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.*

lass mal nebenbei ein programm wie hw-monitor, hwinfo etc laufen, mit dem du die temperaturen auslesen kannst.
schau wie sich die temperaturen verhalten, wenn die lüfter kurzeitig hochdrehen.

Gerade Intel CPUs haben leider das Verhalten, dass die Temperatur beim öffnen von Programmen etc, für einen Sekundebruchteil um 20 Grad+ steigen und genauso schnell wieder abstürzen. Daran muss du deine Lüfter kurve anpassen. Schau also wie hoch gehen die Temperaturen und lasse die kurve bis dahin möglichst flach verlaufen, eine steile Kurve verstärkt das Phänomen natürlich.


----------



## zero334 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.*

Hallo Narbennarr,
dieTemperatur habe ich jetzt cirka 30 Minuten mit dem Programm CoreTemp und der AiSuite überwacht. Die Temperatur bleibt im Office Betrieb stehts zwischen 25-27°C
Ich suche gerade nach einer Möglichkeit die Einstellungen von der AiSuite ins BIOS zu übernehmen da es durch die installierte AiSuite besser geworden ist.


----------



## Faxe007 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Cpu Lüfter dreht kurz sehr schnell.*



zero334 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps Ihr 2
> 
> @ Faxe007
> 1) BIOS Settings habe ich reseted. Mit default BIOS Einstellungen drehen die Lüfter aber extrem laut deswegen hab ich sie wieder heruntergeregelt. -> Wieder das gleiche Problem. Vll mache ich was beim Einstellen der Lüfter falsch, kann das sein?
> ...



Die AISuite mag ich auch nicht dauernd laufen lassen. Daher solltest du im BIOS als erstes das QFan Tuning laufen lassen. Da wird dann auch gecheckt ob das Fan Lower Limit wirklich 200 rpm sein kann (kommt mir sehr wenig vor, die meisten Lüfter bleiben dann stehen und das könnte zu Problemen führen). Außerdem kannst du CPU Lüfter beschleunigen auf einen sehr hohen Wert setzen (30 s oder sowas). Dann sollte das Problem eigentlich schon behoben sein.


----------

